# TC Hawken 1x Muzzleloader Scope - $75



## copple2 (Jan 23, 2008)

*TC Hawken 1x Muzzleloader Scope - Price Reduced to $65!*

Used TC Hawken Muzzleloader Scope. I've used this scope for a few years and it's in great shape. Only a couple small scratches on the body. Great for all Utah muzzleloaders.

$65

Call or text 801-602-2418

copple2


----------



## copple2 (Jan 23, 2008)

Price reduced to $65!


----------



## copple2 (Jan 23, 2008)

Sold!


----------

